# How Exactly Does The Expansion Draft Work???



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

how many players does each team protect?
how manyp picks do the bobcats get??
other rules??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HERE 
SHOULD GET AN ANSWER THERE


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Each NBA team protects 8 players. The unprotected players can be taken by the Bobcats. The Charlotte Bobcats get 15 selections to pick.

They also get the 4th pick in the NBA Draft, which is after the Expansion Draft.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

I like the 15 selections, that means they can take some chances and get some big names (who may be injury-prone). Also the #4 pick don't hurt.

Too bad Vancouver wasn't given the same kind circumstances...


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Thanks for explaining it.

I forgot how it worked cause it's been a while since there was one.
*


----------

